# What Films do you look forward to the most?



## nickfrye (Apr 8, 2009)

I would say

1. del Torro's The Hobbit
2. Jonze's Where the Wild Things Are
3. Burton's Alice in Wonderland
4. ..........


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It Might Get Loud


----------

